
Firefox 48 released – supporting process separation - binaryanomaly
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/48.0/releasenotes/
======
myfonj
Have you noticed that shift in release notes rhetoric? I cannot recall seeing
such pseudo-cool-worded-wannabe-funny release notes with questionable
punctuation ever before.

> "Roar for moar / We've got your back / Try saying that three times fast /
> Buh-bye, squeaky voice! / hot, hot, hot! / embetterment / …"

I hope this is not a beginning of standard discourse towards users, because as
I've found out I prefer previous boring and concise one.

~~~
spdustin
Those aren't whole entries, they're occasional "color" in still-descriptive
entries. Lighten up. More companies should have a unified "voice", even in
technical documentation.

~~~
myfonj
I agree, entries are still sufficiently descriptive, but from my subjective
point of view this "color / lightening" is absolutely redundant in this
specific context. And worse: for me it even adds disruptive noise to the
message: To be honest, as a very bad English language user I am in fact happy
if I do not struggle understanding the basic message and decoding any extra
non-technical jargon and bending my brain around some idioms I never met
before is extra effort I'd like to avoid in this case. (But it might as well
be just a sign that I am not the target audience (anymore).)

------
kevin_b_er
It will only be enabled for a percentage of users, and one of the criteria for
not enabling it is having an extension.

------
Sylos
That's a lot of stuff to release all at once...

